# French vet



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

First post after a couple of years silence. We have previously used the vet at Forges les Eaux and indeed used him again this year. However, it's not always the direction from which we're coming and I'm being lazy and looking for someone to recommend a vet who fits the following:

1. English speaking (if poss);
2. Near to aire or (ACSI) site;
3. Within say 50Km of the Tunnel;
4. Experienced with Pet Passports - I don't want to get to the Tunnel pet check-in to find the wrong info in Merlin's passport!

Ta muchly in advance,

Ray


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Ray,
I can never remember where Keith Chesterfield keeps the most up to date list but here are 2 useful links:
a) Keith's 2012 list (PDF file)
b) A Google maps layer that may or may not be Keiths - here

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g

Snap!


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Keith - not sure we say "thank you" enough to you for maintaining this list so - thanks!
Bill


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the thanks.

There would be more added but most people don't bother to give details of any Vet they've used so not many Vets have been added recently.

Does anyone actually use the paper list?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Keith - I have a copy of the 2012 PDF file on my phone as I rarely find an internet connection when in France.
Thanks for the thanks for the thanks ;-)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Keith - you have a PM.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's another:-

Clinique Veterinaire Vauban
16 Boulevard Vaubin
80100 Abbeville

One dog 43.70 Euros (2013)

Mon-Fri 0830 1900
Sat 0830 - 1800

Tel: 03.22.24.21.75


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Keith,

Here's another:-

Clinique Vétérinaire Drs Coisnon L & F
4 Rue du Château
37800 Sainte-Maure-de-Touraine
France

(Just off N10 between Poitiers and Tours. 10 mins walk from Aire. One dog/30Euros?/2012)

N46 06 42 E37 12 21

+33 2 47 65 40 19
vetocoisnon.myvvs.fr

Mon_Fri 8:00-12:15 / 14:00-19:00
Sat 8:00-12:15 / 14:00-17:30


Norman


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually

I feel that sometimes we are paying over the odds

44e for a worming tablet and a check

If they bother to check

I've been to most vets,, they don't even touch him

Give me a worming tab which I administer 

Sign the passport job finished

Maybe we should start insisting they do what they are payed for 8) 

Health check, administer the tablet

Could be fun with the dog from hell
Aldra


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I feel that sometimes we are paying over the odds


Youre just using the wrong vet.

Try the one below, we use him every trip now. €15 for the checkup plus whatever it costs for the worming pills.
200 metres from one of the nicest aires in Northern France on the banks of the Seine.
What else do you want?

La Mailleraye-sur-Seine.
58, Rue de la Republique
Tel - 02 35 05 37 67
Open - M-F 0845-1230 / 1500-1900
Sat - 0900-1200
49.482021,0.772677


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me

I would like to use any vet

Knowing that none of them are out to rip us off

I'm insured and have had reason to use vets at an exorbitant price in England 

So ok, I would pay to keep the hound from hell safe

But it worries me that prices are inflated by those of us that can afford insurance

The last time he was unwell

Checked by the vet

Me anxious that it may be his intestines( or lack of them)
Agreed to a scan

Cost in the hundreds

Diagnosis Temp damage to his spine prob caused leaping for a stick

Healed itself over a few days

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There's a good vet in St Omer with a nice new aire just opposite.
Address 5,Rue Belfort. 
Its near the river with supermarkets and boulangeries nearby.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Aldra, you do not pay inflated prices to the vet because you are insured. Insured pets get the gold star treatment that sorts the matter out in the shortest possible time for the pet. Uninsured pets get the treatment that their owner can afford. Because an animal cannot describe the type of pain, or other symptoms, this usually means a, sometimes protracted, trial of various "affordable" drugs until the right one is found, or the dog recovers anyway.
You can always refuse expensive scans and other diagnostics if you wish to .


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

NormanB - thanks for the info - both Vets added to Google map - https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g

gaspode - the Maillaraye aire is already on the map but thanks for the info.
We were charged €28 in August (high season rate?) at this Vet for our Border Collie's tablet and thorough check up.
Perhaps we were charged more because our BC scares the Vets almost to death every time they check his heart with a stethoscope. He has such a slow heart beat that most seem to think he's dead - even though they can see he isn't.
Here's our video of the Aire -


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the above & I now have the downloaded spreadsheet. Has anyone used the vet at St Omer? Going back a few years, I seem to remember he/she was English speaking. And is there a site or aire nearby?

Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayhook said:


> Thanks to everyone for the above & I now have the downloaded spreadsheet. Has anyone used the vet at St Omer? Going back a few years, I seem to remember he/she was English speaking. And is there a site or aire nearby?
> 
> Ray


See my post four up!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Vet - St Omer*

Spacerunner,

Many thanks. Gotit. Is he/she English-speaking do you know?

Cheers,

Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Vet - St Omer*



rayhook said:


> Spacerunner,
> 
> Many thanks. Gotit. Is he/she English-speaking do you know?
> 
> ...


Their English is better than my French!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Vet - St Omer*

Spacerunner,

That'll do very nicely indeed. The details are going into my mobile asap & I'll probably visit them next year.

Many thanks,

Ray


----------

